# A fallen Patriarch



## Hand Sword (Oct 30, 2006)

R.I.P.  "RED" Aurbach. The Celtics, as well as the NBA will miss, and always remember you!

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 30, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> R.I.P.  "RED" Aurbach. The Celtics, as well as the NBA will miss, and always remember you!
> 
> :asian:



.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 30, 2006)

Mod Note -

Thread moved to The Hall of Remembrance.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Moderator


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 30, 2006)

Aloha Red.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2006)

.


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Handsword 


:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 30, 2006)

.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 30, 2006)

may he be in heaven half an hour before the devil knows he's dead.

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 30, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 30, 2006)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 30, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## airdawg (Nov 10, 2006)

farewell.


----------

